# Eide boat loader



## Boatguy (May 28, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right place but here goes, I need the instruction book for the Eide 205/205 loader I would be grateful if anyone can help me out.


----------



## richg99 (May 28, 2011)

Here is a youtube tape that may help. Rich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV5j8Rwy3r0


----------



## Boatguy (May 28, 2011)

Very helpful added to my playlist, thank you


----------



## F150fish (Jun 4, 2011)

Not quite the manual but maybe this could help. Scott

https://www.boatloader.com/


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 8, 2011)

F150fish said:


> Not quite the manual but maybe this could help. Scott
> 
> https://www.boatloader.com/


Helps a bunch thanks.


----------

